# Wilfa Svart repair?



## Paulmgreen (Nov 16, 2013)

Bit of a long story but I've ended up with a brand new unused ( but 2 1/2 years old ) Wilfa Svart grinder......... but its dead .... i've checked plug fuse etc and that's ok ... but basically just nothing happens.

Although bought new in Scandinavia it sat in a cupboard over a year as it was an unwanted present .... now I have it .......

Obviously it would be great to get it going but with no receipts or purchase info i can't get it back to Wilfa... so just wondered if we have any engineers on here who could advise / look at repair....... I was going to look and see if there was an internal fuse to check but can't actually work out how to get it apart .... so if we have anyone here that has done so I'd be interested to know how!

Any help appreciated!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Have you made sure that the timer is set to at least 10 seconds? If it's not it wont grind at all. Does the switch on the side feel smooth when you turn it on? I know these are basic things but as it's new to you I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Paulmgreen (Nov 16, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> Have you made sure that the timer is set to at least 10 seconds? If it's not it wont grind at all. Does the switch on the side feel smooth when you turn it on? I know these are basic things but as it's new to you I thought it was worth mentioning.


 Yes...... Tried the timer and also checked with / without the grounds container... Switch feels like its making an operation but that's one of reasons I wanted to get it apart to put a tester across the switch and also see if there's an internal fuse

?


----------



## ewancrallan (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi @Paulmgreen did you ever manage to solve this issue?

I just replied to another thread about Wilfa svart grinders, because I have exactly the same issue with mine! Very keen to find a repairer / method to repair myself.

I got as far as buying the attachment triangular Allen key to start taking it apart, but that's as far as I got.

Ewan


----------



## ZachGain96 (Aug 26, 2020)

@ewancrallan

did you find a solution to this? Today my Wilfa just didn't turn on. As in everything was plugged in, started my day as normal, put the beans in and it's just not grinding at all. Feels like there's no power going to it. When I hit the grind button nothing happens!


----------



## Paulmgreen (Nov 16, 2013)

ewancrallan said:


> Hi @Paulmgreen did you ever manage to solve this issue?
> 
> I just replied to another thread about Wilfa svart grinders, because I have exactly the same issue with mine! Very keen to find a repairer / method to repair myself.
> 
> ...


 Nope - still got the same problem ... I was hoping to find someone on here willing to have a look

- but alas not !


----------



## Paulmgreen (Nov 16, 2013)

ZachGain96 said:


> @ewancrallan
> 
> did you find a solution to this? Today my Wilfa just didn't turn on. As in everything was plugged in, started my day as normal, put the beans in and it's just not grinding at all. Feels like there's no power going to it. When I hit the grind button nothing happens!


 Nope - still got the same problem ... I was hoping to find someone on here willing to have a look

- but alas not !


----------



## Mr Ben (Dec 4, 2020)

I bought mine new from my coffee shop but lost the recipe on house move, so I can't return ( have tried twice). Mine is very temperamental on the switch. waggle it a little with the timer on full and push the start button. My issue is it chokes up inside with coffee , which isn't good. the hopper will only go to filter and no further so I can't take the hopper off. Tried to dissemble but think the hopper needs to come off to get into it. Very frustrating.


----------



## Jonathanjacks (Jan 16, 2021)

hi i just bought a wilfa svart, all works fine just the switch on the side is very loose, they have offered to replace it but i think i might look into replacing the switch. does anyone know if this is an easy task


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

if they have offered to replace, id bite their hand off


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Have a read of this.......may point you in the right direction.

There's a bit of a guide on how to take them apart at the end.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/59010-wilfa-svart-motor-cuts-out/?do=embed


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Interesting fault, sounds like something has shorted for sure. Let us know if you manage to find the issue, it would be good to build up a knowledge-base on these critters.


----------

